# War/wurde eingeladen



## kid TJ

Was ist richtig? Ich weiss dass: Wurde eingeladen- Passiv ist, aber konnte das Wort: eingeladen ein Adjektiv sein? Und konnte ich dann sagen: Sie war nicht eingeladen.? Ware das falsch? Konnte mir jemand bitte das erklaren? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reigh

Hallo kid TJ!

Beides ist richtig:

Sie war nicht eingeladen. (Was war sie nicht? - Eingeladen.)
Sie wurde nicht eingeladen. (Was wurde sie nicht? - Eingeladen.)

Wie du schon sagst, ist "wurde eingeladen" passiv und in "war eingeladen" ist "eingeladen" Adjektiv.


----------



## radio.head

Hallo!

Ich gebe Reigh recht.

"eingeladen sein" (-> ich bin eingeladen, ich war eingeladen) beschreibt eher den Zustand, dass man also auf der "Gästeliste" steht.

"eingeladen werden" (-> ich werde eingeladen, ich wurde eingeladen) beschreibt im Prinzip nur eine bestimmte Aktion, also das mündliche Einladen, das Überreichen einer schriftlichen Einladung etc.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## Henryk

Sie war eingeladen. (Zustandspassiv Vergangenheit)
Sie wurde eingeladen. (Vorgangspassiv Vergangenheit)


----------



## Whodunit

Vielleicht hilft dir eine etwaige Übersetzung ins Englische:

(1) Ich war eingeladen. --> I was invited.
(2) Ich wurde eingeladen. --> I was being invited.

Bei (2) wird ausgedrückt, dass mich eine Person eingeladen hat. Es beschreibt genau die Situation, als sie mir die Einladung übergab. Deshalb kann auch nur (2) mit einer Person zusammen verwendet werden: "Ich wurde von Melanie eingeladen." Das geht bei (1) nicht.


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:


> Vielleicht hilft dir eine etwaige Übersetzung ins Englische:
> 
> (1) Ich war eingeladen. --> I was invited.
> (2) Ich wurde eingeladen. --> I was being invited.
> 
> Bei (2) wird ausgedrückt, dass mich eine Person eingeladen hat. Es beschreibt genau die Situation, als sie mir die Einladung übergab. Deshalb kann auch nur (2) mit einer Person zusammen verwendet werden: "Ich wurde von Melanie eingeladen." Das geht bei (1) nicht.



Sorry, Who, aber ich glaube, du liegst da falsch. Das Englische macht hier keinen Unterschied - soweit ich weiß.

(1) Ich war eingeladen. --> I was invited.
(2) Ich wurde eingeladen. --> I was invited.

_I was being invited_ würde einen ganz bestimmten Moment oder eventuell eine wiederholte Handlung in der Vergangenheit bedeuten ("ich war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen" oder "ich wurde immer wieder eingeladen").

_For fifteen years I hadn’t been allowed to cook in her kitchen, but now I was being invited into it!_

_For quite a few years I was being invited (kept being invited) to all different universities in America, but gradually I began being invited around the world. _


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Vielleicht hilft dir eine etwaige Übersetzung ins Englische:
> 
> (1) Ich war eingeladen. --> I was invited.
> (2) Ich wurde eingeladen. --> I was being invited.
> 
> Bei (2) wird ausgedrückt, dass mich eine Person eingeladen hat. Es beschreibt genau die Situation, als sie mir die Einladung übergab. Deshalb kann auch nur (2) mit einer Person zusammen verwendet werden: "Ich wurde von Melanie eingeladen." Das geht bei (1) nicht.


Who, this is really very hard. Tell me if these are right:

"Ich wurde von ____ eingeladen." 
"I was invited by ____."

"Ich war zum Geburtstag eingeladen."
"I was invited to the birthday party."

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> _I was being invited_ würde einen ganz bestimmten Moment oder eventuell eine wiederholte Handlung in der Vergangenheit bedeuten ("ich war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen" oder "ich wurde immer wieder eingeladen").


 
Genau das Blaugefärbte drückt "Ich wurde eingeladen" aus. 



> _For fifteen years I hadn’t been allowed to cook in her kitchen, but now I was being invited into it!_
> 
> _For quite a few years I was being invited (kept being invited) to all different universities in America, but gradually I began being invited around the world. _


 
In deinen Beispielen würde man immer "wurde eingeladen" verwenden.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Who, this is really very hard.


 
Do you want me to tell you again that we use the Zustandspassiv/Verlaufspassiv by feel? 



> "Ich wurde von ____ eingeladen."
> "I was invited by ____."
> 
> "Ich wa*r* zum Geburtstag eingeladen."
> "I was invited to the birthday party."


 
Yes, however the last example could also be used with "wurde."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Do you want me to tell you again that we use the Zustandspassiv/Verlaufspassiv by feel?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, however the last example could also be used with "wurde."


I saw that, and that was going to be my next question:

Results 1 - 7 of 7 for "wurde zum Geburtstag eingeladen.
Results 1 - 10 of about 201 for "war zum Geburtstag eingeladen. 

Is there an important difference? Or is this another "schwer/schwierig" thing that is just going to give me a headache? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ja, Gaer, da gibt es einen Unterschied. Ich werde versuchen, ihn etwas zu beschreiben:

Wenn ich über den Geburtstag im Nachhinein erzähle, wie toll er war und was wir alles dort erlebt haben, benutze ich "... und ich war eingeladen!"

Wenn ich über das Ereignis spreche, dass mich zum Beispiel ein Mädchen, das ich sehr toll finde, zur ihrem Geburtstag eingeladen hat, so kann ich sagen "Hey, geil, ich wurde eingeladen!"

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Sinn ergibt, aber so verwende ich es persönlich. In den beiden ausgewählten Beispielen kann man "war" und "wurde" nicht austauschen.


----------



## cyanista

Who said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *cyanista*
> _I was being invited_ würde einen ganz bestimmten Moment oder eventuell eine wiederholte Handlung in der Vergangenheit bedeuten ("ich war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen" oder "ich wurde immer wieder eingeladen").
> Genau das Blaugefärbte drückt "Ich wurde eingeladen" aus.


 Who, _was being invited_ ist *Past Continuous* (im Passiv, natürlich). Ich habe es zu ungenau beschrieben, selbst Schuld. Ich möchte dich daran erinnern, dass Past Continious im Englischen für Handlungen, die zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Vergangenheit andauerten, im Verlauf waren, gebraucht wird.

_ Ich wurde eingeladen_ ist eine abgeschlossene Handlung, falls nicht anders durch Kontext angedeutet.

_I was invited by Tom, and you? __- Ich wurde von Tom eingeladen, und du? - 
__What did he mean? Was I being invited to the party?.. __- Was wollte er damit sagen? Wurde ich hier gerade__ zu der Party eingeladen?.._
_For quite a few years I was being invited to different universities in America. - __Ein paar Jahre lang wurde ich immer wieder an verschiedene Universitäten Americas eingeladen.  _

I was being invited - ich war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen oder ich wurde gerade eingeladen.


----------



## Whodunit

Ja, Cyanista, du hast mich leider falsch verstanden. Ich habe es auch viel zu allgemein gehalten. Natürlich wird das past continuous für eine andauernder Handlung genommen, aber eben auch für eine Aktion, die einer zuständischen gegenübersteht:

I'm closing the door. --> Ich bin gerade dabei, die Tür zu schließen.
==> The door is being closed. (wird)

I close the door. --> Ich schließe für gewöhnlich die Tür.
==> The door is close. (ist)

Das sind nur annähernde Übersetzungsversuche, die natürlich so nicht in der gesprochenen englischen Sprache zu finden sind. They should just give our English natives an idea of the Zustandspassiv vs. Vorgangspassiv. 

Ich will damit keineswegs andeuten, dass ich "I was being invited" so wie oben angeführt verwenden würde, aber wenn man "I was being invited" im Englischen verwendet, ist dazu die Übersetzung von "Ich wurde eingeladen" sehr geeignet - mir sind bisher keine Ausnahmen untergekommen.


----------



## kid TJ

Ich verstehe das so: If I say : Ich war eingeladen.- I want to say that I was among the invited people, one of the invited ones. And if I say: Ich wurde eingeladen, I want to say that somebody has invited me, (asked me to come). Ist das richtig? Wenn das richtig ist dann habe ich kein Problem das zu verstehen.  Aber ist es?


----------



## Whodunit

kid TJ said:


> Ich verstehe das so: If I say : Ich war eingeladen.- I want to say that I was among the invited people, one of the invited ones. And if I say: Ich wurde eingeladen, I want to say that somebody has invited me, (asked me to come). Ist das richtig? Wenn das richtig ist dann habe ich kein Problem das zu verstehen. Aber ist es?


 
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich stimme dir zu. 

Your understanding is spot on!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit, I'm afraid you are wrong.

Translating "ich wurde eingeladen" as "I was being invited" is inaccurate and misleading.

As Cyanista stated, both German constructions correspond to "I was invited" in English. However, one could disambiguate the sentence if need be:

1. Ich war eingeladen. = I was invited. *I was one of the people who received an invitation.*

2. Ich wurde eingeladen. = I was invited. *I received an invitation.* 

In very colloquial English, you could say "I was an invitee" for (1).

Lastly, I would like to comment on Cyanista's examples:


cyanista said:


> _For fifteen years I hadn’t been allowed to cook in her kitchen, but now I was being invited into it! _


 This is very natural and idiomatic. 





> _For quite a few years I was being invited (kept being invited) to all different universities in America, but gradually I began being invited around the world._


 This usage, however, sounds odd to me. I would say "For quite a few years *I was invited again and again/I was repeatedly invited *to universities all over America, but eventually *I started to get invitations* from all over the world."

"Began being invited" sounds very odd to me. "Started being invited" sounds a little better, but I still don't like it a whole lot.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Whodunit, I'm afraid you are wrong.
> 
> Translating "ich wurde eingeladen" as "I was being invited" is inaccurate and misleading.


 
Könntest du mich also vom Gegenteil überzeugen?



			
				myself said:
			
		

> ... aber wenn man "I was being invited" im Englischen verwendet, ist dazu die Übersetzung von "Ich wurde eingeladen" sehr geeignet - mir sind bisher keine Ausnahmen untergekommen.


 
Ich habe andersherum gedacht: Wenn man im Englischen "I was being invited" sagt, übersetzt man es in jedem Falle mit "Ich wurde eingeladen."


----------



## jazyk

I think it works better if you compare it with Romance languages or Polish:

Ich wurde eingeladen - Spanish: fui invitado/invitada; Polish - zostałem/zostałam zaproszony/zaproszona

Ich war eingeladen - Spanish: estaba invitado/invitada; Polish - byłem/byłam zaproszony/zaproszona

Or you can equate i_ch war eingeladen_ with i_ch war eingeladen worden.

_I think.

Jazyk


----------



## Whodunit

jazyk said:


> Or you can equate i_ch war eingeladen_ with i_ch war eingeladen worden._


 
No, that's not correct. "Ich war eingeladen" is one thing. You can equate "Ich wurde eingeladen" (past passive) with "Ich war eingeladen worden" (past perfect passive).


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe andersherum gedacht: Wenn man im Englischen "I was being invited" sagt, übersetzt man es in jedem Falle mit "Ich wurde eingeladen."



Glaubst du wirklich, es ist Grund genug, das Gegenteil zu behaupten??? Das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen! 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> (2) Ich wurde eingeladen. --> I was being invited.



Mal zur Veraunschaulichung: "Alle Gänse sind Vögel" ist richtig. Aber deswegen willst du ja nicht behaupten, dass alle Vögel Gänse sind? Ein typischer Trugschluss.

Außerdem stimmt deine Aussage auch "andersherum" nicht so ganz. _Was being invited_ kann man, wie mehrmals erwähnt, als "war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen" übersetzen. "Wurde eingeladen" ist sozusagen eine Notübersetzung (es gibt nun mal kein Continuous im Deutschen), und man muss durch Kontext erklären, dass es um eine andauernde Handlung geht. 

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum du so stur bleibst und die Tatsachen gar nicht sehen willst.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> Glaubst du wirklich, es ist Grund genug, das Gegenteil zu behaupten??? Das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen!


 
Ich würde es nicht verlangen, wenn ich es nicht möchte. 



> Mal zur Veraunschaulichung: "Alle Gänse sind Vögel" ist richtig. Aber deswegen willst du ja nicht behaupten, dass alle Vögel Gänse sind? Ein typischer Trugschluss.


 
Das habe ich schon mehrmals versucht zu erklären:

"I was being invited" kann als "ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzt werden, andersherum nicht! Was ist so schwer daran, diese Aussage von mir einzusehen? Stimmt das in deinen Augen nicht? Wenn du so denkst, dann solltest du über ein Beispiel nachdenken, wie du mich überzeugen kannst. 



> Außerdem stimmt deine Aussage auch "andersherum" nicht so ganz. _Was being invited_ kann man, wie mehrmals erwähnt, als "war im Begriff, eine Einladung zu bekommen". "Wurde eingeladen" ist sozusagen eine Notübersetzung (es gibt nun mal kein Continuous im Deutschen), und man muss durch Kontext erklären, dass es um eine andauernde Handlung geht.


 
Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde "I was being invited" sofort mit "ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzen, egal in welchem Kontext! Diese Aussage steht und die solltest du mir ausreden, wenn du es kannst. Deiner Argumentation zufolge scheinst du es mir beweisen zu können, dass ich Unrecht habe, aber bisher konntest du das noch nicht.



> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum du so stur bleibst und die Tatsachen gar nicht sehen willst.


 
Verstehe doch: Ich wollte den englischen Muttersprachlern (oder wem auch immer Englisch besser als Deutsch liegt) nur zeigen, wie "wurde eingeladen" in etwa funktiniert. Sie sollten sich nach meiner Festlegung "Ich wurde eingeladen --> I was being invited" hundert Beispiele mit "I was being invited" einfallen lassen. Sie hätten sie alle mit "Ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzen können.


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:


> Das habe ich schon mehrmals versucht zu erklären:
> 
> "I was being invited" kann als "ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzt werden, andersherum nicht! Was ist so schwer daran, diese Aussage von mir einzusehen? Stimmt das in deinen Augen nicht? Wenn du so denkst, dann solltest du über ein Beispiel nachdenken, wie du mich überzeugen kannst.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde "I was being invited" sofort mit "ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzen, egal in welchem Kontext! Diese Aussage steht und die solltest du mir ausreden, wenn du es kannst. Deiner Argumentation zufolge scheinst du es mir beweisen zu können, dass ich Unrecht habe, aber bisher konntest du das noch nicht.
> 
> Verstehe doch: Ich wollte den englischen Muttersprachlern (oder wem auch immer Englisch besser als Deutsch liegt) nur zeigen, wie "wurde eingeladen" in etwa funktiniert. Sie sollten sich nach meiner Festlegung "Ich wurde eingeladen --> I was being invited" hundert Beispiele mit "I was being invited" einfallen lassen. Sie hätten sie alle mit "Ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzen können.



Es wird mir langsam zu lächerlich! Du solltest dich mal entscheiden, worüber du sprichst und warum genau du den Englischsprechern einen irreführenden Hinweis geben willst. Du widersprichst dir selbst und verlangst Beweise, wobei du keine geben konntest. Ich mache da nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> Es wird mir langsam zu lächerlich! Du solltest dich mal entscheiden, worüber du sprichst und warum genau du den Englischsprechern einen irreführenden Hinweis geben willst. Du widersprichst dir selbst und verlangst Beweise, wobei du keine geben konntest. Ich mache da nicht mehr mit.


 
Tut mir Leid, Cyanista, aber du hast dir keine Zeit genommen, meine Sätze gründlich durchzulesen. Was ist so schwer daran, dies zu kapieren:

*"I was being invited" kann als "ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzt werden, andersherum nicht! *---> Ich würde "Ich wurde eingeladen" persönlich nicht mit "I was being invited" in einem Text übersetzen, es sei denn, die englische Grammatik verlangt es in dem Fall (du hast einige Beispiele dafür angegeben).

_*Sie sollten sich nach meiner Festlegung "Ich wurde eingeladen --> I was being invited" hundert Beispiele mit "I was being invited" einfallen lassen.*_ ---> Wenn man sich "I was being invited" vor Augen führt und versteht, wie es verwendet wird, dann kann man versuchen, es ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Mit "ich wurde eingeladen" fährst du immer gut. Ich habe leider immer noch keine Ausnahme dazu gesehen, also muss ich annehmen, dass ich damit richtig liege.


----------



## jazyk

> No, that's not correct. "Ich war eingeladen" is one thing. You can equate "Ich wurde eingeladen" (past passive) with "Ich war eingeladen worden" (past perfect passive).


Well, if you war eingeladen (you were invited), that means you war eingeladen worden (you had been invited). Ich war zum Geburtstag eingeladen, weil jemand mich vorher eingeladen hatte, hence Ich war eingeladen worden. What I don't think is very good is _I was being invited_.

Jazyk


----------



## Henryk

jazyk said:


> Well, if you warst eingeladen (you were invited), that means you warst eingeladen worden (you had been invited). Ich war zum Geburtstag eingeladen, weil jemand mich vorher eingeladen hatte, hence Ich war eingeladen worden. What I don't think is very good is _I was being invited_.
> 
> Jazyk


Wenn schon Germish, dann richtig!  In der Beziehung hast du Recht. Wenn man eingeladen worden war, dann war man im Prinzip eingeladen.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit, the topic of the thread is *not* translations of "I was being invited"! 

The topic of the thread is the difference between "ich war eingeladen" and "ich wurde eingeladen."

Explaining "ich wurde eingeladen" by stating that it means "I was being invited" is a *terrible* way to explain it. 

1. "I was being invited" is a very rare construction in English.  You are wrong that English natives would immediately think of hundreds of examples with "I was being invited" as soon as they read your misleading statement - because that construction is just not common.  I would have to scratch my head to think of natural, idiomatic examples besides one like the first one given by Cyanista.

2. Even if they did come up with a few examples of "I was being invited" and it turned out that in those cases the phrase could be translated with "ich wurde eingeladen," that does not bring them any closer to actually understanding the common meaning of "ich wurde eingeladen" - and, more importantly, how it differs from "ich war eingeladen"! 

3. I am not necessarily convinced that "I was being invited" always translates as "ich wurde eingeladen," but even assuming it does, your statement is, as stated above, inaccurate and misleading.

I'm telling you, as an English speaker, if I didn't already know what "ich wurde eingeladen" meant, I would have been thoroughly confused by your statement.  It would not have helped me understand the German sentence; rather, it would have most likely led to many errors on my part if I believed it and used it to guide my usage.

The simplest way to explain the difference is to say that "ich war eingeladen" emphasizes your status as one of the people on the guest list whereas "ich wurde eingeladen" emphasizes the act of inviting you that took place.  Period.  Leave "I was being invited" out of it.  That only muddies the waters and adds a great deal of confusion to an already relatively complicated discussion of a fine nuance.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> The simplest way to explain the difference is to say that "ich war eingeladen" emphasizes your status as one of the people on the guest list whereas "ich wurde eingeladen" emphasizes the act of inviting you that took place. Period. Leave "I was being invited" out of it. That only muddies the waters and adds a great deal of confusion to an already relatively complicated discussion of a fine nuance.


 
Aren't there English expressions that convey the same idea without circumscribing it in many ways?

As for "I was being invited," I agree that it might have been confusing, because such a construction _is_ rare. However, it should give you an idea of how "Ich wurde eingeladen" is used in contrast to "Ich war eingeladen." If that wasn't helpful at all, it's not my problem. I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Aren't there English expressions that convey the same idea without circumscribing it in many ways?


 As I said above, you can use "I was an invitee" in colloquial conversation. For the "wurde" meaning, there's not really a concise way to reword it; the best option I can think of is "I received an invitation."


> As for "I was being invited," I agree that it might have been confusing, because such a construction _is_ rare. However, it should give you an idea of how "Ich wurde eingeladen" is used in contrast to "Ich war eingeladen."


 Unfortunately, it doesn't. 





> If that wasn't helpful at all, it's not my problem.


 The problem was not that it wasn't helpful; we all make mistakes. The problem was that you kept insisting that it _was_ helpful despite strong evidence to the contrary. 

I'm glad that we seem to have reached an agreement!


----------



## Aurin

Ich stimme der Erklärung von Zustandspassiv und Vorgangspassiv zu.
Zum Nachlesen:
http://karlsgymnasium.bestnetz.de/Deutsch/sprachlehre/passivregeln.htm


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Aren't there English expressions that convey the same idea without circumscribing it in many ways?


I don't think so.

That's the problem! 

In my opinion Elroy is right.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

jazyk said:


> Well, if you war eingeladen (you were invited), that means you war eingeladen worden (you had been invited). Ich war zum Geburtstag eingeladen, weil jemand mich vorher eingeladen hatte, hence Ich war eingeladen worden. What I don't think is very good is _I was being invited_.
> 
> Jazyk



Whodunit is right, you cannot absolutely equate those two sentences. But you can however say that one is the consequence of the other.

_Eingeladen sein_ is the consequence of _eingeladen werden_.


----------



## elroy

jester. said:


> _Eingeladen sein_ is the consequence of _eingeladen werden_.


 Genau.  So verhält es sich eigentlich im Prinzip bei allen transitiven Verben.

_Die Tür wurde geöffnet. _-> _Die Tür war geöffnet._
_Der Brief wurde geschrieben. _-> _Der Brief war geschrieben._


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> Whodunit is right, you cannot absolutely equate those two sentences. But you can however say that one is the consequence of the other.
> 
> _Eingeladen sein_ is the consequence of _eingeladen werden_.


The site Aurin linked to says this:

Präteritum 

Aktiv: er beschrieb 
Vorgangspassiv: es wurde beschrieben 
Zustandspassiv: es war beschrieben 

Following your logic _beschrieben sein_ is the consequence of _beschrieben werden_.

Unfortunately, I do not learn well from labels and rules that are worded this way.

Let me try something different:

es wurde schon beschrieben, dass …
es wurde bereits beschrieben, dass …

I don't think that "war" would work in those two examples.

Here is something I found from Karl May:

»Es stand wohl nichts darauf?« fragte ich.
»O ja, es war beschrieben,« antwortete er.
»Aber, warum hast du es da nicht hereingebracht, sondern weggeworfen?«
»Es war ja nicht arabisch!«

There I don't think "wurde" could be used.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Gaer, nobody ever said "wurde" and "war" were interchangeable in these constructions.  This does not negate the fact that the "war" sentence is a consequence of the "wurde" sentence.

_Es wurde beschrieben.  Jemand hat es beschrieben, also *war* es (schon)beschrieben._


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Gaer, nobody ever said "wurde" and "war" were interchangeable in these constructions. This does not negate the fact that the "war" sentence is a consequence of the "wurde" sentence.
> 
> _Es wurde beschrieben. Jemand hat es beschrieben, also *war* es (schon)beschrieben._


 
And the problem that still remains is how we can distinguish between the two different passives in English. That's all I wanted to try to convey in this thread. I have to apologize if my way of seeing these things was not appropriate. 

Nevertheless, it would be helpful for the thread starter if we could come up with some "recipe" according to which English speakers get a feel for the difference between the Zustands- and Vorgangspassiv.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Gaer, nobody ever said "wurde" and "war" were interchangeable in these constructions. This does not negate the fact that the "war" sentence is a consequence of the "wurde" sentence.


I didn't say that either.  But I don't have other languages to link this concept to. I was trying to find instances in which context makes it clear which verb needs to be used. Consider it "thinking out loud", which may or may not help other people who are not able to "wrap their heads around" a distinction that simply seems not to exist in English. 


> _Es wurde beschrieben. Jemand hat es beschrieben, also *war* es (schon)beschrieben._


And let me tell you what that means to me: It was written. Someone has written it, so it was already written.

To me that is utter nonsense, not because what you are saying is wrong, but because it makes no sense to me. I don't "feel" it, at least not in that way, and until I feel something, I haven't really absorbed it. 

(I'm still working on it.)

_*G*_oing
_*A*_round the bend but
_*E*_ager to
_*R*_ebound from total defeat.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Verstehe doch: Ich wollte den englischen Muttersprachlern (oder wem auch immer Englisch besser als Deutsch liegt) nur zeigen, wie "wurde eingeladen" in etwa funktiniert. Sie sollten sich nach meiner Festlegung _*"Ich wurde eingeladen --> I was being invited"*_ hundert Beispiele mit "I was being invited" einfallen lassen. Sie hätten sie alle mit "Ich wurde eingeladen" übersetzen können.


Who, if you don't mean what that seems to say, let me know. It appears that your arrow is recommending that "ich wurde eingeladen should be translated as "I was being invited", and that is what is confusing all of us, I think.

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Das Problem könnte darin bestehen, dass im Englischen werden (Passiv)und sein mit to be übersetzt wird. Wir Deutschen sind halt supergenau (hahaha) und unterscheiden kleine Nuancen, die aber gar nicht so wichtig sind. Jemand, der eingeladen war wurde vorher eingeladen.
Vielleicht ein anderes Beispiel: Ich werde verheiratet und dann bin ich verheiratet.


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Das Problem könnte darin bestehen, dass im Englischen werden (Passiv)und sein mit to be übersetzt wird. Wir Deutschen sind halt supergenau (hahaha) und unterscheiden kleine Nuancen, die aber gar nicht so wichtig sind. Jemand, der eingeladen war wurde vorher eingeladen.
> Vielleicht ein anderes Beispiel: Ich werde verheiratet und dann bin ich verheiratet.


Right!

For instance, translate this:

I go home at 7:30. It's 7:30, so I'm going home.

The use of progressive is not necessary in other languages.

The distinction between "sein" and "werden" in this thread is no more necessary, but we are conditioned to follow the logic of our own languages. 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Aurin said:


> Das Problem könnte darin bestehen, dass im Englischen werden (Passiv)und sein mit to be übersetzt wird. Wir Deutschen sind halt supergenau (hahaha) und unterscheiden kleine Nuancen, die aber gar nicht so wichtig sind. Jemand, der eingeladen war wurde vorher eingeladen.
> Vielleicht ein anderes Beispiel: Ich werde verheiratet und dann bin ich verheiratet.


Das kann man meiner Meinung nach so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn Du "verheiratet wirst" bist Du Objekt des Akts des Verheiratens. Anders augedrückt, Deine Eltern oder Dein Sektenführer hat für Dich entschieden. Wenn Du "verheiratet bist" schwingt keine solche Konnotation mit. Natürlich, das ist wohl eher eine Konnotation als die Kernbedeutung der jeweiligen Phrasen - auch wenn es Deine freie und unbeeinflusste Entscheidung war, hat diese der Standesbeamte oder Pfarrer zur Tatsache gemacht. Aber ohne Kontext gibt es doch einen klaren Unterschied in der Interpretation.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Who, if you don't mean what that seems to say, let me know. It appears that your arrow is recommending that "ich wurde eingeladen should be translated as "I was being invited", and that is what is confusing all of us, I think.
> 
> Gaer


 
It was exactly the other way round. You should translate "I was being invited" with "Ich wurde eingeladen." That would always work, if you asked me.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> It was exactly the other way round. You should translate "I was being invited" with "Ich wurde eingeladen." That would always work, if you asked me.


 Whodunit, I am perplexed as to why you continue to insist on reiterating a confusing, unhelpful, and downright misleading statement.

It would be a lot more collaborative for you to acknowledge the weakness of the argument and to move on.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Whodunit, I am perplexed as to why you continue to insist on reiterating a confusing, unhelpful, and downright misleading statement.
> 
> It would be a lot more collaborative for you to acknowledge the weakness of the argument and to move on.


 
I'm not continuing to justify my argument. All I wanted to do was reply to Gaer's sentence when he was in doubt as to what I wanted to recommend exactly. I've just tried to explain it in my previous post. Again, I'm *not* trying to justify my translation anymore, because you all seem to have been misled by it. I acknowledge that I might have been wrong, but I don't want to leave it as it is, if there are still doubts what I exactly wanted to recommend. Gaer asked me kindly, and I tried to answer him, that's all.


----------



## Aurin

beclija said:


> Das kann man meiner Meinung nach so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn Du "verheiratet wirst" bist Du Objekt des Akts des Verheiratens. Anders augedrückt, Deine Eltern oder Dein Sektenführer hat für Dich entschieden. Wenn Du "verheiratet bist" schwingt keine solche Konnotation mit. Natürlich, das ist wohl eher eine Konnotation als die Kernbedeutung der jeweiligen Phrasen - auch wenn es Deine freie und unbeeinflusste Entscheidung war, hat diese der Standesbeamte oder Pfarrer zur Tatsache gemacht. Aber ohne Kontext gibt es doch einen klaren Unterschied in der Interpretation.


 
Verheiratet werden kann 2 Bedeutungen haben, die, die du beschreibst (dass ein anderer über dich bestimmt) oder das, was Standesbeamter oder Priester mit deinem Einverständnis tun. Ich hatte die letzte Bedeutung gemeint und nicht an die andere Bedeutung gedacht, insofern habe ich ein schlechtes Beispiel gewählt.
Ich hoffe, mein Ersatzbeispiel lässt jetzt nicht auch nochmal verschiedene Interpretationen zu:
Ich werde (zuerst) geschieden und dann bin ich geschieden.
Ersteres ist der Prozess, letzteres der Zustand.


----------

